# Anyone in Berkshire going to Spain/Portugal this winter?



## ThePoultys (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all
We are thinking about heading south this winter. We have spent hours reading the posts on this forum and they are invaluable but we would really like to meet up with someone who is either going or who has been to Spain/Portugal.
If there is anyone within 30 or so miles of Bracknell, Berkshire who would be prepared to have a chat over a pint of lemonade one evening or lunchtime, please contact us.
Cheers - Brian & Shirley (The Poultys)
p.s. Haven't even got a motorhome yet.


----------



## DavidDredge (Oct 17, 2010)

If you don't get any offers, post questions on this forum as there are many experienced people able to help.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Portugal/Spain*

Good morning The Poultys

We went to Morocco last winter for 3 months and are going again this winter for 3 months. Cheaper than Spain/Portugal. From what I read on this forum it is also much safer than Spain. We went with a Lonely Planet guide and a camping book from Vicarious Books. Spent Christmas day at Sidi Ifni swimming in the sea. 2 weeks to go before we start our travels again...smashing!!!

Neil


----------

